# 🎓ACNH Graduation Day!🎓 (Slide show)



## Melissanoelle (May 21, 2020)

Graduation Day Slide Show!*
Thank you so much for attending! *
*Let me know if you want any of the photos!!
 (I have them in slightly better quality and no weird watermarks)*

*List of Graduates: *
Ryan- my personal friend
@Meggy124124 
@Leela 
@Toryana and their sister!
@GoldReq99 and their little brother!
@Last_bus_home 
@Milky star 
@LOEY 
@Aliya 
@Jules 
@courtxh 
@Opal 
@kellyngg 

*Big thank you to 
@Prophecy82 for the large donation of gifts!*

​


----------



## Meggy124124 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm so excited! Thank you so much!


----------



## Leela (Jun 1, 2020)

Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Leela (Jun 1, 2020)

That was so cute and fun! Loved the ceremony, the presents, and all the effort, thank you.


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 1, 2020)

Leela said:


> That was so cute and fun! Loved the ceremony, the presents, and all the effort, thank you.


Tysm for coming! Wish I could have done more :3


----------



## Toryana (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm so excited  GRADUATIONNN


----------



## Toryana (Jun 1, 2020)

The graduation party was so funnn 
Thank you very much, you made me so happy because my school graduation was cancelled 
Loved every minute there!


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 1, 2020)

Toryana said:


> The graduation party was so funnn
> Thank you very much, you made me so happy because my school graduation was cancelled
> Loved every minute there!


Tysm for coming! I had a blast taking pictures with you and your sister! I’d have you guys back anytime!


----------



## Last_bus_home (Jun 1, 2020)

I know right now it’s only half an hour til you have to go to work, can I be included in the next group to graduate and will you have an approximate time for it? I had planned to try to come in the first batch but my dad decided to drop by unexpectedly


----------



## Jules (Jun 1, 2020)

Hey, sorry I missed first batch! I would love to be included in the next group to graduate and would love an ETA also if you are able to offer one.


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 1, 2020)

Last_bus_home said:


> I know right now it’s only half an hour til you have to go to work, can I be included in the next group to graduate and will you have an approximate time for it? I had planned to try to come in the first batch but my dad decided to drop by unexpectedly


Sorry to get back to you late! My work thing just got cancelled so I’ll be opening my gate in just a few minutes!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



Jules said:


> Hey, sorry I missed first batch! I would love to be included in the next group to graduate and would love an ETA also if you are able to offer one.


My work thing was cancelled, I’ll send you a dodo in just a few minutes!


----------



## Last_bus_home (Jun 1, 2020)

Ah! I can’t do it yet! Sorry, I figured your work thing went on for the next 3 hours, I can do in an hour if that’s okay?


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 1, 2020)

Last_bus_home said:


> Ah! I can’t do it yet! Sorry, I figured your work thing went on for the next 3 hours, I can do in an hour if that’s okay?


That’s fine! Just comment again when ur available!


----------



## Last_bus_home (Jun 1, 2020)

I’m available from now on, so just let me know!


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 1, 2020)

Last_bus_home said:


> I’m available from now on, so just let me know!


Awesome!


----------



## Opal (Jun 1, 2020)

Heya! I'm available for the next 4-5 hrs so let me know when I can come over


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 1, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Emmsey (Jun 1, 2020)

This is a fabulous idea! Can more people join in? Would love to join in at a later point if not


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 1, 2020)

Cute :00 2020 kids worked hard (including me)


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 1, 2020)

Emmsey said:


> This is a fabulous idea! Can more people join in? Would love to join in at a later point if not


I’ll get back to you later tonight!


----------



## courtxh (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi again! Please let me know when I can come by!  
Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 1, 2020)

Can I join too? :00


----------



## Prophecy82 (Jun 1, 2020)

Work hard! Play Hard! Get Ready for the after party!


----------



## kellyngg (Jun 1, 2020)

I will be available in around an hour!  Edit: Ready whenever!


----------



## Starfy (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello! Let me know when you will be available!


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 1, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Can I join too? :00


Ill get back to you later in the night! It depends on how many people on the list come!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



Starfy said:


> Hello! Let me know when you will be available!


Would you mind waiting a little longer? Maybe 7pm EST? I’m trying to get a few others to come so you won’t have to celebrate alone!


----------



## Aliya (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you so much for hosting! This was super sweet and I'm glad I was able to stop by!


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 2, 2020)

I’ve tagged you because you originally said you’d come to the event. Last chance to come pick up gifts! I’ve got a lot going on so I will do my best to do the ceremony for anyone who wants to. Only comment if you are coming and I’ll DM you a dodo code. 
@biibii @SinnerTheCat @Druidsleep @Aisland @LOEY @LilJulian @corlee1289 @mkyoshi7 @peanutpie137 @acsince2004 @peachesandicecream @ViolinShapedObject @LuvDolphin @fiji19 @Grace_canyonmoon @neester14 

If you see this post and you were not tagged, it is because you never got back to me about a cap and gown.


----------



## aericell (Jun 2, 2020)

Whoops! I never saw this thread, but I'm still interested!


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 2, 2020)

LOEY said:


> Whoops! I never saw this thread, but I'm still interested!


Awesome! I’ll send you a dodo code  just gotta open the gate!


----------



## biibii (Jun 2, 2020)

hey! so sorry i completely spaced on this, will you br available later today by any chance ? :0


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 2, 2020)

biibii said:


> hey! so sorry i completely spaced on this, will you br available later today by any chance ? :0


Yes! I’ll be on and off all night. Message me when your available


----------



## Aisland (Jun 2, 2020)

Melissanoelle said:


> I’ve tagged you because you originally said you’d come to the event. Last chance to come pick up gifts! I’ve got a lot going on so I will do my best to do the ceremony for anyone who wants to. Only comment if you are coming and I’ll DM you a dodo code.
> @biibii @SinnerTheCat @Druidsleep @Aisland @LOEY @LilJulian @corlee1289 @mkyoshi7 @peanutpie137 @acsince2004 @peachesandicecream @ViolinShapedObject @LuvDolphin @fiji19 @Grace_canyonmoon @neester14
> 
> If you see this post and you were not tagged, it is because you never got back to me about a cap and gown.


I’m so sorry! I’m sure you must have spent so much time on this, but I completely forgot that graduation was today!


----------



## Taj (Jun 2, 2020)

Melissanoelle said:


> Yes! I’ll be on and off all night. Message me when your available ☺


I totally forgot I'm so sorry! I can come whenever tho!


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 2, 2020)

Aisland said:


> I’m so sorry! I’m sure you must have spent so much time on this, but I completely forgot that graduation was today!


That’s okay! If you would still like to pick up gifts, let me know! I still have a lot of presents. Sadly I have begun to take down the graduation venue, but feel free to come in your cap and gown and I can set up a tiny version of it 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



neester14 said:


> I totally forgot I'm so sorry! I can come whenever tho!


Same too you ^^ That’s okay! If you would still like to pick up gifts, let me know! I still have a lot of presents. Sadly I have begun to take down the graduation venue, but feel free to come in your cap and gown and I can set up a tiny version of it


----------



## aericell (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you again for your hard work in putting this together! I would love to have a copy of my photos <3


----------



## kellyngg (Jun 3, 2020)

Came here yesterday, and just wanted to pop in to say thank you again for making it so special! I had so much fun and thank you for the gifts as well! :'))


----------



## Druidsleep (Jun 3, 2020)

Melissanoelle said:


> I’ve tagged you because you originally said you’d come to the event. Last chance to come pick up gifts! I’ve got a lot going on so I will do my best to do the ceremony for anyone who wants to. Only comment if you are coming and I’ll DM you a dodo code.
> @biibii @SinnerTheCat @Druidsleep @Aisland @LOEY @LilJulian @corlee1289 @mkyoshi7 @peanutpie137 @acsince2004 @peachesandicecream @ViolinShapedObject @LuvDolphin @fiji19 @Grace_canyonmoon @neester14
> 
> If you see this post and you were not tagged, it is because you never got back to me about a cap and gown.


What time was this??? i waited all day ;(


----------



## SarahSays (Jun 3, 2020)

I didn’t graduate, but just wanted to say this is awesome. You’re very kind for doing this for everyone! Have a great day


----------



## toenuki (Jun 3, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 3, 2020)

LOEY said:


> Thank you again for your hard work in putting this together! I would love to have a copy of my photos <3


I will send them to you soon!


Druidsleep said:


> What time was this??? i waited all day ;(


I was open June 1st and part of June 2nd - if you'd like, you can still pick up gifts and I can make a miniature version of the ceremony. Let me know if that's something you want to do!


----------



## Prophecy82 (Jun 3, 2020)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Aisland (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi! Are you still available so I could pick up a gift?


----------



## Druidsleep (Jun 4, 2020)

Melissanoelle said:


> I will send them to you soon!
> 
> I was open June 1st and part of June 2nd - if you'd like, you can still pick up gifts and I can make a miniature version of the ceremony. Let me know if that's something you want to do!


I'll be checking forum tell me whennnn


----------



## Opal (Jun 4, 2020)

Love the slideshow


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi! I was very busy and wasn’t able to come online when you were available this week. I’m usually available at night, I would still love to come by for the graduation ceremony/gifts if you are still hosting.


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 4, 2020)

Druidsleep said:


> I'll be checking forum tell me whennnn


I’m available now! If we cant meet up today then message me and We can figure out a time tomorrow that we’ll both be on.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



corlee1289 said:


> Hi! I was very busy and wasn’t able to come online when you were available this week. I’m usually available at night, I would still love to come by for the graduation ceremony/gifts if you are still hosting.


Same to you ^^ I’m available but if we can’t meet up today then message me and we can try to set up a time


----------



## Druidsleep (Jun 6, 2020)

Melissanoelle said:


> I’m available now! If we cant meet up today then message me and We can figure out a time tomorrow that we’ll both be on.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020
> 
> ...


I am Uk what time are you and corlee1289 ? i still want a graduation even if its just with one person!!!


----------

